# Please read - important to know !



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.canada.com/life/owner+fined+onl...4115/story.html

it takes a while to load but it's worth it.


----------



## fernsprite (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel it is Sad that if you speak out & have actual Facts about a situation that you are punished for it.
This will only make others keep their mouth shut even if they Know first hand about wrong doings, because they don't want a lawsuit against them.
:thmbdn:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

hmm interesting... Hope they are able to appeal the decision. With so many greedy, aweful breeders out there, there has to be people that are willing to warn potential buyers...hate to see someone punished for posting their personal experience and facts about a breeder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe this is, what appears to be, a broker: http://www.pawsruskennel.com/

Now, can they come after me for calling them a "broker"? Or, only if I say they suck, and KMA. 

Just asking a question, without bashing the broker. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 13 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829413


> I believe this is, what appears to be, a broker: http://www.pawsruskennel.com/
> 
> Now, can they come after me for calling them a "broker"? Or, only if I say they suck, and KMA.
> 
> Just asking a question, without bashing the broker. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



You rule, LMAO! I heard about that case, I wonder if the judge can sue me if I say his head is up his ....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Did you hear the news lately ? The day you are sued you are not going to laugh anymore. If that can happen to that lady, it can happen to anybody. I always thought that as long as you are telling the truth they cannot sue you, apparently this is not the case. I hope she wins the appeal.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 14 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829728


> Did you hear the news lately ? The day you are sued you are not going to laugh anymore. If that can happen to that lady, it can happen to anybody. I always thought that as long as you are telling the truth they cannot sue you, apparently this is not the case. I hope she wins the appeal.[/B]


it doesn't make sense that she was sued and lost if she was telling the truth and had proof to back it up.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would sure like to read the written decision/opinion, if there is one. In the US, I believe truth is generally a defense. But the problem is when you state "facts" which go beyond what you personally know. So maybe she went beyond what she really knew.

QUOTE


> if she was telling the truth and had proof to back it up.[/B]


Maybe she wasn't or didn't--or at least didn't prove it well in court.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 14 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829643


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 13 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829413





> I believe this is, what appears to be, a broker: http://www.pawsruskennel.com/
> 
> Now, can they come after me for calling them a "broker"? Or, only if I say they suck, and KMA.
> 
> Just asking a question, without bashing the broker. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



You rule, LMAO! I heard about that case, I wonder if the judge can sue me if I say his head is up his ....
[/B][/QUOTE]

You BOTH rule!!!! So funny......I got a good chuckle out of you two!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------

